# My Zombie Make up from last night!!!PICS!!!!!



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG thats awesome, she seriously needs to do more... meaning... LIFE CAREER hahaha.. LOVE IT!


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

I know right, I was stunned by how good it looked.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very well done.  She did an amazing job.


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Love it love it love it! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Store bought costumes are so un-original most of the time! I love it when people get creative with make-up! Props to your little sis!


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

She really made it look so real, good job sis!


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great! that's all I wanna do when I grow up ( haahah thats funny) is to do movie makeup. 
Very cool, looks awesome!!!


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

I should print off all these responses ans give em to her.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome job!! at 17 your sis has a promising future if these are some of her first attempts.


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

That my friend is a job well done. I think she did a really good job, especially considering the fact that she is a newbie at this. She should offer those services this Friday and Saturday and make a few extra bucks, lol.


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Great job for your little sis.. For a novice attempt she came out looking like a pro!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Wowwwww! That's awesome. Great costume, and major compliments to your sister! Great job!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

She did a really great job!!! Bravo!!!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Excellent job!


----------

